# Help Required for Small Pet Keeping Survey!



## WolfySilver (May 17, 2012)

Hello,

I'm currently running a survey just to find out more about small pet keeping habits - what pets people share their lives with and why, if there are certain characteristics people specifically look for when choosing a pet etc.

So I was just wondering if anyone could give me a few moments to answer my survey found in the link below.

http://wolfysilver.co.uk/1survey.htm

Thanks for looking 

EDIT: Now provided a link to the survey on my website instead (rather than what it was on before as on the free websurvey site it won't take many more responses unfortunately!)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have filled it out for you.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Iv done it too


----------



## WolfySilver (May 17, 2012)

Thank you for your help


----------

